# Do you actually make money at craft shows?



## chrissy1

I always wondered if sellers actually made money at craft shows selling soaps and stuff?  With the expense of paying to just set up you have to sell a lot of bars of soap, lotion, etc.


----------



## TaoJonz

I thought this was a trick question...lol.  I do very few craft fairs...I learned early on to do only juried ones, and choose wisely, but I don't think this is an exacting science.  So many factors:  location, timing, even weather.  

For me, I hit a couple during this time of year and usually make enough money to inspire me to continue to make what I love.  But money?  I'd say I average about 12 cents per hour if I'm honest


----------



## Deda

I did 13 x my booth fee at my show last month.
So, yes, you can


----------



## Bigmoose

Wow thats great Deda.  My record is 11.5X.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha

Depends on the show. You have to pick good ones which takes a lot of research just like every other aspect of this profession.


----------



## queensh

I did 5 x my booth fee for my first show and I was super excited hahaha...can't wait to double that like some of you guys.


----------



## chrissy1

Thanks for the advice, I have just heard great things or horror stories.


----------



## BakingNana

Had a double booking this weekend and ended up with 14x fee in one location!!  It was a small-town church, so I'm sure it was due to the congregation being REALLY supportive of their church activities!  (Either that, or the entire town was out of soap!).

I'm sure that'll be a lifetime record for me.  We've been averaging 5x.  Don't have to worry about hiring a financial advisor anytime soon.


----------



## chrissy1

What are the fees like for the various shows?


----------



## Bigmoose

The cheapest show I ever did was $15 for a spot.  I am booked for one that costs $300 and will do this one in 2 weeks.  Most school or church craft shows around here are $40 to $90.

Bruce


----------



## BakingNana

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> The cheapest show I ever did was $15 for a spot.  I am booked for one that costs $300 and will do this one in 2 weeks.  Most school or church craft shows around here are $40 to $90.
> 
> Bruce



Same around here.  Our highest city venue runs $250; church, school, and civic groups range from $20 to $100 pretty much.


----------



## ilovedoxies

most shows around here cost $30, only once have I been pleased with my income from a show.  

I just hate them... Dragging in stuff, sitting all day, burning up a perfectly good Saturday.  I usually split the rental with a friend so I had some compay but it was still a long day and hardly worth it for me.  

I recommend everyone try it at least once, lol!


----------



## heyjude

Good for you, Nana! Hope you took some pictures.


----------



## BakingNana

heyjude said:
			
		

> Good for you, Nana! Hope you took some pictures.



Thanks!  Yep, just posted them on another thread.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... 419#190419


----------



## savondebilal

*bilal hito*

soap makers always appreciate a profit - but deep down, we all want love and appreciation for the soap we make. A fan of our soap is dearer to us than a crisp $100 bill

- bilal hito


----------



## supersoaper3000

I did around 15 different craft fairs last year.  Made a profit at most of them.  It is a total crap shoot to be honest.  Given current spending habits, I am focusing mostly on shows that are under $100.  Even big shows with thousands of attendees are no guarantee of profit these days.  There is one huge show here in the spring, gets about 10k people through in two days.  But at $300 for a space I can't be sure that I will make it all back and then some, so I stick to the smaller ones.

I don't know how it is for the rest of you, but I always seem to do better in small rural communities than I do at big shows.


----------



## BakingNana

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> I don't know how it is for the rest of you, but I always seem to do better in small rural communities than I do at big shows.



Agree.


----------



## Solaan

*Do you make money at craft shows?*

I am a milliner and usually sell my hats in my shop but in summer I show at a Sunday open-air venue and usually do nicely. It's tiring but I get direct feedback from people passing by, I see the standard of work and of display of other makers, I get known by more people. It keeps me on my toes for selling 'on the hoof.' Most ladies who come into the shop have already decided they want a hat from me but passers-by are a different horse. The show gives the chance to see the response to a matching purse or jewellery for a hat so I don't waste time on a bum idea (which has happened - and how!)
Yes, I make money enough to pay the pitch, the goods and some wages. You have to choose your show with care, it has to fit your product. Go as a visitor before you exhibit, that way you'll get a feel for the venue.


----------



## bablondie25

*How can I find fairs/shows in my area?*

How can I find shows in my area.?


----------



## Tabitha

http://www.whereitsatmagazine.com/teaser.html


----------



## bablondie25

*re:*

Washington State?




			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> http://www.whereitsatmagazine.com/teaser.html


----------



## nebetmiw

Try Craftlister.com  They handle all the smaller craft shows plus many other types from cars to festivals.


----------



## srenee

I have a street fair in November that I am trying to prepare for.  I don't think I'll ever have just the right items to sell.  I'm trying to make fall items, and gift baskets.  I hope that will work.


----------



## msalex28a

Plus it gets your name out there and people will recognize your products.


----------

